#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-10-15
<jimmib> salve sono un principiante ho bisogno di qualche info su come installare stampante brother grazie
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-10-17
<frankydee__>  ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo :D ho usato linux in passato e voglio ritornare sulla retta via, ma il boot mi sta facendo impazzire, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<mapreri> !supporto | frankydee__ 
<ubot-it> frankydee__: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<mapreri> anzi, hai già scritto di là
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-10-20
<Strige> c'è qualcuno on che mi può aiutare con ubuntu? please :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2017-10-17
<Mr_Pan> pietroalbini, si fara qui il party giovedi o su -party   ?
